# How do you establish a real estate corporation



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm curious if people have any experience setting up a real estate corporation?

For example, if I have rental properties that I want to put into the corporation, how would you do it, while extracting the value that you put in?

A loan from the corporation to yourself, paid at reasonable interest?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

If you already own the properties, you should contact your accountant to do this properly.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Corporations*

Cal:

No, I plan to do that, of course, but I'm interested in learning on structures and how different people would structure a holdco.


----------

